# Books?



## Matt aka Sparks (Mar 10, 2011)

I like to read while I'm spanging or just hanging out, it seems to get me paid while passing the time. Right now I got three books but they wont last long. Anyone got any good suggestions? I've enjoyed Wicked, Enders Game, anything by Vonnegut, Choke (and other Phalanuk books but I haven't read them all), No Place for Love in Los Angeles (Couldn't put it down), The Road, any many many more. I pretty much like anything as long as I can get into the story and the characters reach out to me. Right now, I'm readying Son of a Witch, then gonna read this book called Fools.


----------



## outskirts (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah man I'm always reading too. I love books, and old books are best.
Some of my favorite reads were, Frankenstein, Black Like Me, Conquest of Bread, Strangers in the House, Lonesome Traveler.
Everyone is always mentioning Kerouac's on the road, I've read it but I dare say that I thought Lonesome
Traveler was his best work.
There's plenty of others I've also enjoyed, many are pretty obscure though, but well worth the read if you
find a copy.
I read lots of survival and woodslore books too.


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 16, 2011)

i love reading, almost as much as music...have you read The Mole People; life in the tunnels underneath new york city by jennifer toth? its really good and interesting. also, Druids by morgan Llwelyn, Milkweed by Jerry spinelli and Myst; the book of atrans by rand & robyn miller.and this might not be what you are typically into but i would for sure recommend any books by Francesca Lia Block (like Dangerous Angels, Wasteland, Nymph, the hanged man, and Quakeland to name a few)- her books (some of them anyways) might seem off-putting at first like they are for the "younger" crowd but the way she writes is really unique and draws you in.
outskirts had good suggestions too. and along with survival books i really like reading books on herbal medicine or other topics of interest. thats all i can think of for now.:cheers:


----------



## jaren (Mar 16, 2011)

Ya survival books are good. And I have liked the chrysalids (post apocalyptic awakening), A wrinkle in time, anything by Derrick Jensen (like A Language older then words). Reading is great, I just wish I could find more time to get around to it.


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 16, 2011)

oh a wrinkle in time, forgot about that one too. really good. anyone read the other books by the same author?---> A Wind in the Door, Many Waters,A Swiftly Tilting Planet, or An Acceptable Time?
i remember one of my first books i read growing up was the adventures of tom sawyer by mark twain- always lookin for an old copy of it to have b/c of my personal exp. w/ how i came across it in the 1st place..... prolly one of the only books along w/ a few others i'd always carry w/ me, i like reading something then passing it along tho to someone new. also, i love finding random books that you can tell are really old and almost falling apart (so idk if u would count that as a book recommendation, kinda is i suppose, or maybe more of a book rec. experiment), something cool about doing that and worst case scenario that it sucks well then it can become some new art project or journal or tinder -and well i guess now, if it turned out to be an awesome book ya could recommend it on here!


----------



## outskirts (Mar 16, 2011)

tree hopper said:


> have you read The Mole People; life in the tunnels underneath new york city by jennifer toth?:


No, never read it but am familiar with the subject. I have seen documentaries on the people who live down in the Lincoln
tunnel.


----------



## outskirts (Mar 16, 2011)

My favorite is old books. I love that smell of a used book store with lots of old books.
Often I run into people who are like "how do you afford to buy old books" It's been a rare
case when I've bought an expensive book. Usually I get them cheap or free. Library sales
and thrift stores are always good places to get inexpensive used books. Library sales have
better selection but you often gotta compete with other people. Thrift stores are the cheapest
but the selection sucks, you can find something good though.
But free is the best! I've gotten some of my favorite books for free.
There has been many a time I've seen boxes of books on someones front yard with a free sign.
One particular book comes to mind, once at a mom & pop plant nursery, I came across a table 
that they had in a shed. On it was about a dozen books and a bunch of gardening info handouts,
and a sign that said free. So I took a couple books and then bought for dirt cheap a flat of mixed
heirloom tomato plants nobody seemed to want. That book was an old copy of:
Tree Crops, A Permanent Agriculture by J. Russel Smith.
To this day it is one of my favorite books.
You just never know what you'll come across!


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 17, 2011)

outskirts said:


> My favorite is old books. I love that smell of a used book store with lots of old books.
> Often I run into people who are like "how do you afford to buy old books" It's been a rare
> case when I've bought an expensive book. Usually I get them cheap or free. Library sales
> and thrift stores are always good places to get inexpensive used books. Library sales have
> ...



agreed!
well put.


----------



## moses1o9 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been on a Steinbeck kick. Read Cannery Row a couple weeks ago, just started Grapes of Wrath.


----------



## 5ealchris (Mar 17, 2011)

Henry Miller is an awesome writer. Most people think Tropic of Cancer is his best work, but I prefer Tropic of Capricorn. Either way they were both great books, if you don't mind rambling streams of consciousness, with rather incoherent plot lines. Which was actually my favorite things about those books. 

If you're looking for some more Sci-fi orientated books, Jack Vance is really good. Check out Tales of the Dying Earth, or the Demon Prince series.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Mar 17, 2011)

Check out Mr. Shivers I read that book a few months back and it was amazing


----------

